

Scientists cast doubt on the uncertainty principle (2012) - ThomPete
http://www.rdmag.com/news/2012/09/scientists-cast-doubt-uncertainty-principle

======
tbrownaw
Wikipedia says there are two separate things called the uncertainty principle
and the observer effect. It sounds like this article is about the latter?

------
samstave
I used to think I was indecisive, but now I'm just not sure...

